# Koiteich - Filter an oder aus



## dizzzi (26. Sep. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun so viele Meinungen über Filter an oder Filter aus im Winter gelesen.
Deshalb hier eine Frage *nur *an Teichbesitzer die Kois seit mindestens 3 Jahren gut durch den Winter gebracht haben.

Filter durchlaufen lassen, ja oder nein? 

Danke im voraus 
&
LG

Udo


----------



## Teich4You (26. Sep. 2017)

Ich antworte gerne nochmal in 3 Jahren auf deine Frage.
Die Antwort wäre aber dieselbe.


----------



## Zacky (26. Sep. 2017)

Teich abdecken & Filter durchlaufen lassen


----------



## krallowa (26. Sep. 2017)

Teichbelüftung an, Filter aus


----------



## Phiobus (26. Sep. 2017)

lol, na da sind sich ja wieder alle einig. ... sorry musste raus. Aber da ich schon mal hier bin.
Da du selber schon einige verschiedene Meinungen gelesen hast, waren die ersten Threads fast unausweichlich. Ich würde Dir erst mal den Tip geben ganz genau zu beschreiben, wie Dein Teich mit Fischbesatz, Umwelteintrag, Region (wg. Temperatur) etc. aussieht. 
Dann können Dir die "alten Hasen" sicherlich auch besser anhand ihres Erfahrungsschatzes Tips geben.
Auch solltest Du kurz erläutern warum Du denn den Filter nicht durchlaufen lassen willst. Denn Dir ist wohl bewusst das ein laufender Filter immer einen höheren Sicherheitsfaktor bei der Abbauleistung darstellt. Ganz abgesehen davon das Du die optimale Abbauleistung in den warmen Monaten früher erreichen kannst.


----------



## dizzzi (26. Sep. 2017)

Wer sagt denn, dass ich den Filter nicht durchlaufen lassen will? Was verstehst du unter Umwelteintrag? Region ist Köln, und da ist es ja zum Glück nicht ganz so kalt. Obwohl ich letztes Jahr auch eine 5 cm dicke Eisschicht auf dem Eis hatte.

Mir geht es einfach darum, wer welche Erfahrung mit mindestens 3 Jahre erfolgreich Kois durch den Winterbringen gemacht hat.

Wenn einer mit Pumpe aus, und ein andere mit Pumpe an, dann könnte man ja auf die Idee kommen, dass es total egal ist...

Und da sind mir mehrjährige Erfahrungen von Leuten doch etwas gewichtiger, als jemand, der noch nie, oder nur ein Jahr Erfahrung hat mit Koi im Winter im Aussenbecken. 

Und so wie die beiden Antworten waren, finde ich das gut. Kurz und knackig. Mal schauen ob sich noch weitere äußern...

LG

Udo


----------



## Phiobus (26. Sep. 2017)

Hey Udo, also ich habe genau 0 Tage Erfahrung mit Koi und bin auch nur aus Interesse und "Wissensaufbau" hier.
Du musst Dich nicht rechtfertigen. Ich nehme mir kein Urteil bezgl. Deiner Fragestellung raus. Aber viele werden hier einfache Statements posten ohne den Hintergrund Deines Ansinnens zu wissen. Insofern war mein Beitrag nur ein freundlicher Tip, und definitiv nicht böse gemeint.

Naja, Umwelteintrag meint z.B. ob auch Biomasse in Form von Blättern die in den Teich fallen, oder ob in der regnerischen Zeit nährstoffreiches Wasser zufliesst etc.
Die meisten die hier posten werden nicht erst Dein Profil und Themen und Bilder studieren um zu antworten.

Um ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis zu bekommen musst Du die Ausgangslage nur noch etwas umfangreicher beschreiben.
Und selbst dann wird es kein eindeutiges Ergebnis geben.

Wenn es nur mal so eine Frage in die Runde war... bin ich mal als Nichtkenner  ( und weg)


----------



## dizzzi (26. Sep. 2017)

Ich habe bewußt nach deren mehrjährige Erfahrung gefragt, um mir dann ein Bild zu machen, was für meinen Teich wohl das beste sein wird. Wenn z.B. 10 Leute sagen Filter an, und keiner für Filter aus, wäre es mir klar, was ich tun würde.
Aber wenn es insgesamt bei 50/50 ist, muss ich ganz tief alle für mich geltenen Parameter genauer berücksichtigen, und selber meinen Weg gehen.

Ich finde aber schon, dass dieses Forum hier ein toller Erfahrensschatz ist. Und hat mir auch schon in den 3 Jahren, die nun mein Teich läuft, sehr viel Hilfestellung gegeben. Dafür an alle mal ein DANKE. 

Blätter fallen im übrigen sehr wenige in den Teich.

LG

Udo


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Sep. 2017)

Wenn fast alle Eichenblätter runter sind, der Herbst vorbei ist....und Frost angesagt, dann lasse ich die Filteranlage mit stark reduzierten LH durchlaufen. (Ca. 30W).
Dadurch vermeide ich "stehendes" anerobers Gammel-Wasser in den Rohren und Filterkammern.
Zudem bleibt so der Filterkeller komplett frostfrei.
Die Eisfläche auf dem Teich ist dann aber nicht mehr geeignet zum Schlittschuhlaufen....weil die Kreiselströmung stellenweise das Eis offen hält.


----------



## sugger1234 (26. Sep. 2017)

Hallo ich habe an meinen neuen Teich, jetzt 4 Jahre alt, jedes Jahr den Filter aus gemacht, da ich ein gepumptes System habe, den Filter hab ich so lange laufen lassen wie es nur ging, nur SK betrieb, BA zu, mein Teich hat 20m² und ist an der tiefsten stell 2,30, 8 Koi und 50 Goldfische, abdecken tue ich nicht nur Belüfter auf 30cm höhe und 5 Eisfreihalter, das ganze ohne Verluste, wichtig ist Teich sollte nicht zufrieren
Finde durch das Filter laufen lassen kühlt der Teich schneller ab so kam mir das vor
Heuer will ich versuchen den Filter mal laufen zu lassen, aber ohne abdecken, gedrosselt nur SK Betrieb
Filter steht nun in einer Kammer, hoffe das der Winter nicht zu hart wird


----------



## Frau_Fliedermüller (26. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Udo,

wir haben seit mehr als 3 Jahren Koi´s. Wenn es irgendwann dann kalt wird, stellen wir den Filter ab und motten ihn ein. 

Tiefste Stelle 1,50 m
Größe: ca. 50.000 l

Abdecken: nein
Eisfreihalter: ja

Auch im Rheinland kanns dann doch schon mal kälter werden, so dass unser Teich auch schon mal mehrere Wochen eine Eisschicht hatte.

Ich hoffe die Info hilft dir weiter.

viele Grüße
Lieschen


----------



## koile (26. Sep. 2017)

Hallo ,auch bei mir ist der Filter seit ca 10 Jahern im Winter aus,
Sauerstoff (Sprudelsteine) an den Rand des Teiches , damit mir der Teich nicht komplett zufriert.


----------



## Michael H (26. Sep. 2017)

Hallo

Filter aus , Belüftung an .....


----------



## Lion (26. Sep. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich habe bewußt nach deren mehrjährige Erfahrung gefragt, um mir dann ein Bild zu machen, was für meinen Teich wohl das beste sein wird. Wenn z.B. 10 Leute sagen Filter an, und keiner für Filter aus, wäre es mir klar, was ich tun würde.
> Aber wenn es insgesamt bei 50/50 ist, muss ich ganz tief alle für mich geltenen Parameter genauer berücksichtigen, und selber meinen Weg gehen.
> 
> Ich finde aber schon, dass dieses Forum hier ein toller Erfahrensschatz ist. Und hat mir auch schon in den 3 Jahren, die nun mein Teich läuft,
> ...



hallo Udo,
sage uns doch bitte, wie Du es in den letzten 3 Jahre gehändelt hast ?
und ob deine Fische das überlebt haben oder mußtest Du in jedem Frühjahr neue Fische hinzulaufen ?

VG. Léon

ein Foto vom Teich wäre auch nicht falsch.


----------



## samorai (26. Sep. 2017)

Mein Teich 10000l seit 2004
Erweiterung auf 27000l  2008
Extreme Eisschicht Winter 2010 von 27 cm
Keine Verluste an Fisch
Jeden Winter Pumpe aus und Filter leer(Wasser).
Die Belüftung läuft sowieso immer,  Sommer wie Winter.


----------



## meinereiner (26. Sep. 2017)

Seit ca. 20 Jahren wird im Winter (Anfang November bis Ende März) die Pumpe aus und der Filter leer gemacht. Abdeckung über den Teich (da Maximaltiefe nur 1 m), Belüftung auf ca. 20 cm.
Alles Ok.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Zacky (26. Sep. 2017)

da sind es wohl doch mehr User - die den Filter abschalten, als ihn durchlaufen zu lassen.  Sehr spannend & interressant!


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Sep. 2017)

Hier noch Einer:
Filter aus.
Im Teich Stopfen in KG-Rohr, BA zu, alle Rohre/Behälter entleeren.
Abdecken mit 50er Styropor bis auf ca 2x 1m² zur Beobachtung, Sprudler und 100W-Heizer.


----------



## samorai (26. Sep. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Abdecken mit 50er Styropor bis auf



Ich muss mal nach fragen ist Styropor ein Schreib Fehler?
Es zieht Wasser und verringert dadurch seinen Dämmwert, ähnlich wie bei Dämmwolle.
Oder doch Styrodur, ist Wasser abweisend.


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Sep. 2017)

Ist schon richtig geschrieben.
Das Zweitgenannte war mir damals zu teuer, kostet ja das Doppelte.

Und ja, es nimmt etwas Wasser auf und muß nach dem Winter 4 Wochen getrocknet werden.
Und trotzdem funktioniert es. Lediglich als es vor Jahren kein Schnee und nur kalt gab, hatte ich Eis unter dem Platten. Da war ich aber nicht der Einzige. Darum will ich auch immer vor der Kälte Schnee haben.


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Sep. 2017)

Hier wird seit 4 Jahren, auch über den Winter vollgas durchgefahren!
Teich wird abgedeckt und seit letztem Jahr zugeheizt.


----------



## samorai (26. Sep. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Darum will ich auch immer vor der Kälte Schnee



Ist doch quatsch,dann ist der Dämmwert noch geringer, umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus, weil sich bei Frost eine Trennung bildet und der Schnee nicht in das Styropor eindringen kann.


----------



## tosa (26. Sep. 2017)

Filter läuft genauso wie im Sommer, Teich ist abgedeckt....

Ich stelle mir mal eine Frage.... auch wenn die Fische wenig bis gar nichts bei euch zu fressen kriegen.....

wie baut ihr dabei Ammonium und Nitrit ab? Sind doch beides absolute Fischgifte..... oder müssen eure Fische ab dem Herbst nicht mehr kacken?


----------



## dizzzi (27. Sep. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Udo,
> sage uns doch bitte, wie Du es in den letzten 3 Jahre gehändelt hast ?
> und ob deine Fische das überlebt haben oder mußtest Du in jedem Frühjahr neue Fische hinzulaufen ?
> 
> ...


Hallo Leon,

ich hatte ja bisher nur ein paar Goldfische, Nasen und Edelkrebse im Teich. Bisher habe ich Filter aus und Eisfreihalter rein und gut war.

LG
Udo


----------



## Roeri (27. Sep. 2017)

Man sollte bei der ganzen Geschichte auch bedenken, was nützt es den Teich abzudecken und den Filter laufen zulassen wenn dein Filter deine Rohre etc nicht so isoliert sind damit sie nicht einfrieren. Bei uns im Harz haben wir oft unter -20°C da friert jeder Filter zu der nicht beheizt oder isoliert ist auch, wenn die Pumpe läuft genau wie sämtliche Rohre die nicht tief genug in der Erde liegen. Da nützt auch der Durchfluss nix den die Pumpe bringt.

T


tosa schrieb:


> wie baut ihr dabei Ammonium und Nitrit ab? Sind doch beides absolute Fischgifte..... oder müssen eure Fische ab dem Herbst nicht mehr kacken?



Ist natürlich nen sehr guter Einwand aber bei mir funzt es super wenn der Filter meist Anfang Dezember abgeschalten wird und der Eisfreihalter von Oase seinen Dienst übernimmt.


----------



## teichinteressent (27. Sep. 2017)

Nitrit: Es gibt auch im Teich eine Biologie.


----------



## dizzzi (27. Sep. 2017)

Hi Folks,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Hier mal der aktuelle Stand:
Filter an im Winter 4!
Filter aus im Winter 9!!!

Ist ja echt spannend. 

Nun noch eine kleine Frage. Mein Teich hat 22.000 Liter. Ist 1,8 Meter tief. Besatz 6 Koi's 25-35cm. ca. 25 kleine Goldfische, 6 St. 20cm-Nasen und ca. 15 Edelkrebse. 
Mit welchen Teichbelüfter würdet ihr in so einem Teich betreiben. Bisher habe ich alles vom großen "O". Ich denke die sind auch nicht schlecht. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja gute Alternativen.

Danke im voraus & LG

Udo


----------



## samorai (27. Sep. 2017)

He, Tosa!
Wir machen es wie in einem See und noch besser, das Zauberwort heißt Belüftung.
Im See sind die Padler wesentlich schlechter dran.
Im Prinzip macht es ein Filter nicht anders nur konzentrierter.


----------



## samorai (27. Sep. 2017)

Bei mir ist es eine 20ger Hailea ( Membran-Pumpe) mit zwei / drei Belüfter.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (27. Sep. 2017)

Das muss wohl jeder selber entscheiden, um sein gewissen zu beruhigen.
Kommt wohl auch auf den Teich selber an z.b Wassermenge zu Fisch Masse und ob es ein Teich oder Pool ist.

Bei meinem Teich wird seit mehr als 20 Jahren die Pumpen ausgeschaltet und nur eine kleine Belüfterpumpe bei Frost eingeschaltet.
Fischverluste hatte ich bis jetzt nur durch den Fischgeier 

LG 
Sven


----------



## Lion (27. Sep. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Hallo Leon,
> 
> ich hatte ja bisher nur ein paar Goldfische, Nasen und Edelkrebse im Teich. Bisher habe ich Filter aus und Eisfreihalter rein und gut war.
> 
> ...



hallo Udo, dann weiter so.

Ob bei den Koi jetzt deine aktuelle Filteranlage weiter reicht, ist dann eine andere Frage.
Hab viel Freude am Teich und VG. Léon


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Sep. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Hier mal der aktuelle Stand:
> Filter an im Winter 4!
> ...



Und nun stellst du die Frage nochmal in einem richtigen Koiforum, dann sieht die obige Zahl wieder anders aus..
Hier wirst du vermutlich nicht einmal die Antwort bekommen, die Filteranlage wird ausgeschalten.

Dazu kommt noch, was für Koi schwimmen denn im Teich? Baumarkt Koi, oder Koi die Geld kosten.
Hier sieht man dann auch gleich, wer den Teich abdeckt und beheizt.


----------



## dizzzi (27. Sep. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Und nun stellst du die Frage nochmal in einem richtigen Koiforum, dann sieht die obige Zahl wieder anders aus..
> Hier wirst du vermutlich nicht einmal die Antwort bekommen, die Filteranlage wird ausgeschalten.
> 
> Dazu kommt noch, was für Koi schwimmen denn im Teich? Baumarkt Koi, oder Koi die Geld kosten.
> Hier sieht man dann auch gleich, wer den Teich abdeckt und beheizt.



Was ist denn in deinen Augen ein richtiges Koi-Forum? Und mich intressiert nicht die Meinung von irgendeinem Forum, sondern die Erfahrungen von diesen Mitgliedern. Denn ich habe das Gefühl das hier sehr viel Kompetenz ist, in diesen "nicht richtigen Koi-Forum"


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Sep. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Was ist denn in deinen Augen ein richtiges Koi-Forum?
> 
> Wo es rein um Koi & Koiteiche geht!
> 
> ...



Dies war ein Ratschlag meiner Seits, damit noch mehr Meinungen einfließen können.
Ob du diesem folgst, liegt ganz alleine bei Dir.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (27. Sep. 2017)

Ich glaube Fabian meint den Unterschied zwischen reinen Koiteichen/Pools und Naturteichen.
Die Teiche unterscheiden sich sehr stark.
In dem einen gibt es kaum Pflanzen und die umwältzrate ist min 1 x Pro Stunde dort Fahren die Fische dann Karusell  in dem Anderen sind viele Pflanzen und dort reicht eine viel kleinere Pumpe/LH.

An dem Wert der Fische würde ich das nicht festmachen.
Für mich sind es Lebewesen und außerdem gehören Sie zur Familie wie unser Katzen.
Jeder muss selber wissen was er seinen Fischen gönnen/antun möchte.
Und ob es Sinnvoll ist oder auch nicht.

Das kannst du nur für dich alleine entscheiden, hier im Forum können wir dir nur sagen wie wir es bei uns machen.
Der eine deckt den Teich ab und beheizt ihn weil er meint seinen Fischen was gutes zu tun der andere wiederum macht nichts weil er denkt das ruhe das beste ist.

LG
Sven


----------



## troll20 (27. Sep. 2017)

Na dann werd ich mal meine Weise wie in den letzten Jahren, wieder nieder schreiben.  So kann ich sie wenigstens nicht vergessen 
Filter aus seit 2004 in jeden Herbst sobald die Wassertemperatur sich der 10º Marke nähert. Dann kommt auch die Finnhütte drauf und es läuft nur noch der Skimmer mit LH für ein wenig Laubentfernung .
Sobald die 6º erreicht sind wird auch der Skimmer ausgeschaltet und es läuft nur noch ein kleiner Aquariumbelüfter in der Finnhütte.
Werden die Temperaturen zwischenzeitlich wieder höher gibt es immer mal wieder den Skimmer für Wasserbewegung. Und auch nur dann etwas Frischwasser.
Den Rest muss die Teichbio schaffen. 

Letztes Jahr hatte ich die Bio zum Teil in der Finnhütte untergebracht um mal zu testen ob sich an den Werten oder der einlaufzeit etwas ändert, war aber nicht der Fall, drum verzichte ich dieses Jahr wieder drauf.


----------



## tosa (27. Sep. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Nitrit: Es gibt auch im Teich eine Biologie.


ah ja......., dann frage ich mich warum man überhaupt einen Filter im Sommer laufen hat....



samorai schrieb:


> Wir machen es wie in einem See und noch besser, das Zauberwort heißt Belüftung.


wenn Dein Teich ein See ist, dann machst du es genau richtig. Oder ist es doch kein See?



Alfii147 schrieb:


> Baumarkt Koi, oder Koi die Geld kosten.


das wäre mir egal, wir reden hier von Lebewesen die u.a. auch dem TierschutzG unterliegen. Da spielt der Preis und die Herkunft keine Rolle. Wer nicht bereit ist die Kosten für eine artgerechte Lebensweise oder artgerechtes Futter und Tierarzt aufzubringen (bzw. dieses auch nicht kann) sollte sich Gedanken machen ob er nicht lieber diese Fisch in seinen Teich setzt:
https://www.buecher.de/shop/spielwa...el/products_products/detail/prod_id/37160527/


----------



## teichinteressent (27. Sep. 2017)

> wie baut ihr dabei Ammonium und Nitrit ab? Sind doch beides absolute Fischgifte..... oder müssen eure Fische ab dem Herbst nicht mehr kacken?


Du sagst es doch fast selbst: Wenig/kein Futter wenig kacken. Und genau das schafft die Teichbiologie.



tosa schrieb:


> ah ja......., dann frage ich mich warum man überhaupt einen Filter im Sommer laufen hat...


Das weißt du auch nicht? 
Viel Futter, viel Kacke - das schafft der Teich eben/natürlich nicht.


----------



## tosa (27. Sep. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Du sagst es doch fast selbst: Wenig/kein Futter wenig kacken. Und genau das schafft die Teichbiologie.
> 
> 
> Das weißt du auch nicht?
> Viel Futter, viel Kacke - das schafft der Teich eben/natürlich nicht.



ah ja, dann versuche doch deinen biologischen Filter zu verbessern, dann sparst du auch noch Strom!

das meiste Ammonium kommt durch die Kiemen der Fische, vielleicht solltest du diese noch verkleben...


----------



## Michael H (27. Sep. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> wir reden hier von Lebewesen die u.a. auch dem TierschutzG unterliegen. Da spielt der Preis und die Herkunft keine Rolle. Wer nicht bereit ist die Kosten für eine artgerechte Lebensweise oder artgerechtes Futter und Tierarzt aufzubringen (bzw. dieses auch nicht kann) sollte sich Gedanken machen ob er nicht lieber diese Fisch in seinen Teich setzt


Hallo
Ist ja alles Gut und schön . Wenn das nun wieder auf das Artgerechte Halten von Fischen  ( Koi ) hinausläuft  , wo fängt es dann an ....

Bei der Formel von 10 000 Liter der erste Koi und jede weitere 1 000 Liter der nächste ...
Dann dürfte so mancher Teichbesitzer nur 3 bis 5 Koi in seinem Teich schwimmen haben .....  

Bei den Preisen und Herkunft der Koi bin ich voll bei dir , das ist doch Scheiß Egal . Der eine kann und will mehr ausgeben der andere halt nicht .....

Ansonsten , macht doch was ihr woll . Macht ihr ja so wieso ....


----------



## teichinteressent (27. Sep. 2017)

> ah ja, dann versuche doch deinen biologischen Filter zu verbessern, dann sparst du auch noch Strom!


Den will ich garnicht verbessern!
Mit meinen knapp 60 Watt für ca 7 Monate bin ich voll zufrieden. Die 5 Watt für den Sprudler im Winter vernachlässige ich mal.


----------



## tosa (27. Sep. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Den will ich garnicht verbessern!
> Mit meinen knapp 60 Watt für ca 7 Monate bin ich voll zufrieden. Die 5 Watt für den Sprudler im Winter vernachlässige ich mal.



dann ist doch gut, ich hoffe für dich das das auch immer so bleibt. wobei dir sicher bekannt ist das die Biologie unter 12 Grad sehr wenig effektiv ist, die im Teich noch weniger als die im Filter. 

Aber viel Spaß mit deinem Teich.


----------



## teichinteressent (27. Sep. 2017)

Und nein, du bekommst mich nicht dazu, im Winter zu filtern.  

Es gibt eben ImWinterfilterausschalter und die ImWinterfilterausschalterverweigerer.


----------



## tosa (27. Sep. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Und nein, du bekommst mich nicht dazu, im Winter zu filtern.
> 
> Es gibt eben ImWinterfilterausschalter und die ImWinterfilterausschalterverweigerer.



weißt du wie egal mir das ist?


----------



## spike1 (27. Sep. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> Filter läuft genauso wie im Sommer, Teich ist abgedeckt....
> Ich stelle mir mal eine Frage.... auch wenn die Fische wenig bis gar nichts bei euch zu fressen kriegen.....
> wie baut ihr dabei Ammonium und Nitrit ab? Sind doch beides absolute Fischgifte..... oder müssen eure Fische ab dem Herbst nicht mehr kacken?



Das Geheule hören wir denn im Frühjahr  oder auch nicht denn Fehler die gemacht wurden werden ja selten Geschrieben.

Bei mir Läuft der Filter seit 5 Jahren durch, es wird Gefüttert so lang wie sie es annehmen und die Temperatur gehalten mit Brunnenwasser bei min. 6 C°.

Gruß Frank


----------



## dizzzi (28. Sep. 2017)

spike1 schrieb:


> ... oder auch nicht denn Fehler die gemacht wurden werden ja selten Geschrieben.
> 
> Gruß Frank


Aber genau dafür ist ja so ein Forum gut. Wenn jemand den Filter nicht durchlaufen läßt, und dann Verluste hat, sollte das schon kommuniziert werden. Erst recht wenn das Jahr darauf der Filter durchläuft und keine Verluste mehr zu beklagen sind.

LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (28. Sep. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Dies war ein Ratschlag meiner Seits, damit noch mehr Meinungen einfließen können.
> Ob du diesem folgst, liegt ganz alleine bei Dir.


Danke Allfii. Ich habe keinen reinen Koiteich, von daher, denke ich, bin ich hier gut aufgehoben. Und ich denke auch, dass bei einem reinen Koi-Teich mit 20 oder 30 Koi's eine andere Situation vorliegt, als bei meinen 6 Koi's.

Trotzdem finde ich die Informationen hier Klasse, die man bekommt. Ich denke ich werde die für meinen Teich richtige Entscheidung treffen.

LG

Udo


----------



## krallowa (28. Sep. 2017)

spike1 schrieb:


> Das Geheule hören wir denn im Frühjahr  oder auch nicht denn Fehler die gemacht wurden werden ja selten Geschrieben.


Nana, nicht gleich wieder übertreiben.
Hier heult keiner rum und wenn dann ärgert man sich und ändert die Situation.
Wichtig ist im Winter das der Gasaustausch stattfinden kann, das heißt das keine komplett geschlossene Eisdecke vorhanden ist.
So fahre ich jetzt seit 2013 in meinem Teich ganz gut und den Fischen geht es gut, das Wasser ist augenscheinlich sauber.
Also ich werde auch dieses Jahr wieder ab Ende Oktober den Filter komplett reinigen, abbauen und erst wieder im März/ April je nach Temperatur aktivieren.
Die Pumpen bleiben im Wasser und der Teichbelüfter wird nachts komplett durchlaufen und am Tage alle 3 Stunden für 30 Minuten aktiviert.
Sollte es dann doch kurzzeitig zu kalt werden, läuft der Belüfter 24 Stunden durch.
Ich werde ja sehen ob ich im Frühjahr heulen muss oder wie die anderen Jahre auch, klares Wasser habe.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## spike1 (28. Sep. 2017)

Hi zusammen



dizzzi schrieb:


> Aber genau dafür ist ja so ein Forum gut.



Das sehe ich genauso  dennoch werden Fehler selten anderen mitgeteilt.



krallowa schrieb:


> So fahre ich jetzt seit 2013 in meinem Teich ganz gut und den Fischen geht es gut, das Wasser ist augenscheinlich sauber.



Und darin liegt das Problem "augenscheinlich" denn lass doch Bitte mal eine Keimzählung im Winter bzw. Februar - März machen wenn der Dreck die die Fische Produzieren nicht rausgefiltert wird  denn so viel WW macht kaum einer im Winter 

Gruß Frank


----------



## tosa (28. Sep. 2017)

spike1 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso  dennoch werden Fehler selten anderen mitgeteilt.



wie wahr, und genau das ist das Problem. Da wird dann immer alles als eitel Sonnenschein dargestellt und tatsächlich haben einige tote Fische aus dem Teich geholt. Hauptsache ich behaupte das das bei mir nicht vorkommt.

Es ist immer gut wenn die Fische 6 Monate in ihrer eigenen ******** und Urin schwimmen, kein Frischwasser zukommt und die Gifte nicht abgebaut werden. Wenn ihr richtig Geld sparen wollt betätigt doch nur alle 4 Wochen die Toilettenspülung und duscht nur alle 6 Monate. Weil das wäre vergleichbar mit dem was ihr euren "Tieren" antut!


----------



## Michael H (28. Sep. 2017)

Hallo

Das ganze hier ist doch Blldsinn ....

Heißt also das bei denen die Durch - Heizen / Füttern / Filtern nie und nimmer ein Fisch stirbt .

Möchte die Zahl derer ein Fisch eingeht trotz er den Winter durch Filtern und Füttern nicht wissen . Denke mal das wird man hier auch nicht lesen .

Der Vergleich mit der Klospülung ist ja auch Prima . Wenn ich meinen Filter nun laufen hab und der Teich wird 1 x pro Stunde durch  den Filter gejagt , muß ich dann auch meine Klospülung stündlich betätigen.....


Man man man , ist es schon wieder soweit das ihr nicht raus könnt in euren Gärten zum Spielen .....


----------



## Teichfreund77 (28. Sep. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> Es ist immer gut wenn die Fische 6 Monate in ihrer eigenen ******** und Urin schwimmen, kein Frischwasser zukommt und die Gifte nicht abgebaut werden. Wenn ihr richtig Geld sparen wollt betätigt doch nur alle 4 Wochen die Toilettenspülung und duscht nur alle 6 Monate. Weil das wäre vergleichbar mit dem was ihr euren "Tieren" antut!



Du weißt schon das deine aussage Quatsch ist.
Die Ausscheidungen der Fische sind im Winter viel kleiner als im Sommer!
Der Biologische Filter ist zu 95% der Teich außer man hat einen Pool.

Eigentlich möchte ich noch mehr schreiben, aber auf so ein Niveau habe ich keine Lust mehr.

LG 
Sven


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Sep. 2017)

@ tosa
Wir haben deine Position verstanden. Nun reicht es. Danke


----------



## tosa (28. Sep. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Heißt also das bei denen die Durch - Heizen / Füttern / Filtern nie und nimmer ein Fisch stirbt .
> 
> Möchte die Zahl derer ein Fisch eingeht trotz er den Winter durch Filtern und Füttern nicht wissen . Denke mal das wird man hier auch nicht lesen .


bevor ich den Teich abgedeckt habe, habe ich es mit der alten gepumpten Filteranlage genau wie einige von euch gemacht. Da waren auch noch weniger Fische drin. Belüfterstein rein und ein Loch im Eis aufgehalten. Dazu noch den Wasserstand etwas abgesenkt als die Eisfläche geschlossen war. Jedes Jahr im Frühjahr hatte ich was totes im Teich. Somit oute ich mich. Nach dem Umbau auf Schwerkraft wurde der Teich abgedeckt und die Filteranlage lief durch, seitdem nicht einen toten mehr, weder im Sommer noch im Winter! Reicht der Vergleich? Ich betreibe dieses Hobby ca. 15 Jahre.



Michael H schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen Filter nun laufen hab und der Teich wird 1 x pro Stunde durch den Filter gejagt , muß ich dann auch meine Klospülung stündlich betätigen.....


wenn du stündlich auf Toilette gehst wirst du diese auch betätigen. Du kannst sie wenigstens betätigen, die Fische sind auf das angewiesen was der Halter ihnen gibt oder vorenthält.


----------



## tosa (28. Sep. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> @ tosa
> Wir haben deine Position verstanden. Nun reicht es. Danke


du darfst mich gerne blockieren, dann liest du mich nicht mehr!


----------



## troll20 (28. Sep. 2017)

Nehmt doch nicht alles persönlich  bzw sprecht doch nicht immer jemanden persönlich an.  Jeder hat seine Erfahrungen gemacht und um diese geht es. Und nicht um Schwanzlängen Buydelkastenkriege oder irgend etwas anderes.
Lässt euch doch nicht auch noch hier bei eurem geliebten Hobby den Stress des Tages auf den Magen schlagen. 
Darum   oder  oder 
Hauptsache entspannt.


----------



## tosa (28. Sep. 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Die Ausscheidungen der Fische sind im Winter viel kleiner als im Sommer!



dann lies mal etwas....
http://www.genesis.de/news/2017/03/02/schlechte-wasserwerte-trotz-winter.html
http://www.zooroyal.de/magazin/teich/teil-ii-die-10-groessten-teichmythen/
https://koicompetence.de/Teichpflege-nach-Jahreszeiten

hier wo das Ammonium herkommt, betr. der Umwandlung in Nitrit dürftest du ja Bescheid wissen! Also untersage deinen Fischen das sie die Kiemen benutzen!
https://www.teichpflege.eu/bauanleitungen/die-richtigen-wasserwerte/ammonium-nh4/
* defekter Link entfernt *

wenn Du mehr Infos dazu brauchst lasse es mich wissen....


----------



## troll20 (28. Sep. 2017)

Ich kann jeden verstehen der negative Erfahrungen sammeln musste bei Filter aus im Winter. Aber wie heißt es so schön, nicht jeder Teich ist gleich, den meiner ist viel schöner


----------



## Teichfreund77 (28. Sep. 2017)

Aber wie heißt es so schön, nicht jeder Teich ist gleich und in diesem Satz liegt die Wahrheit. Danke Rene

Ich kann verstehen das bei einem Fischpool der Filter durchlaufen sollte wenn noch sehr viele Fische gehalten werden, da die Filteranlage zu 90% das Wasser aufbereiten muss.
Bei einem Gartenteich ist das ganz anders dort findet zu 90 bis 95% die Wasseraufbereitung im Teich selber statt. 
Da dort die ganzen Bakterien sich ansiedeln den nur dort gibt es massig Platz.
Den Filter sehe ich bei meinem Teich nur als Puffer für die sehr heißen Tage.

Und übrigens mein Teich ist der alllllller schönste

Und nun lasst uns alle wieder Spaß am Forum haben.


----------



## dizzzi (29. Sep. 2017)

Vielleicht kann man die Sache mal etwas anders aufzäumen.

Mit einer Art Parameteraufstellung.
Ich fang mal an:
Reiner Koiteich = nein
Anzahl Koi = 6
Andere Fische = 28
Andere Tiere = ca. 20 Krebse
Pflanzen = ja
Teichvolumen =22000 Liter gemessen
Teichfilter im Winter = ???

Vielleicht kann man dann besser entscheiden, ob TF an oder aus die richtige Entscheidung für einen ist.

Lg

Udo


----------



## Teich4You (29. Sep. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und nicht um Schwanzlängen


Das war der einzige Grund warum ich mich damals hier angemeldet habe....sollte ich mich die ganze Zeit getäuscht haben ????? 

Zum Thema:

Mir fällt es schwer Argumente gegen Leute zu finden, die seit 10-15-20 Jahren ihren Koiteich im Winter ohne Filter betreiben und damit Erfolg haben.
Und trotzdem lasse ich meine Anlage auch durchlaufen und werde irgendwie abdecken.
Versteht ihr was ich meine? Man muss doch gar nicht Recht haben. Ich glaube alles stimmt irgendwie und alles kann funktionieren und auch nicht funktionieren. Also einfach neutral bleiben. Sein Vorgehen darstellen und begründen finde ich gut. Wenn andere es trotzdem anders machen und tatsächlich damit erfolg haben...hmmm dann gehts wohl auch so. Aber was alle sich merken sollten, dass es keine Garantie für das eine oder das andere gibt. Jeder Teich ist eben anders. Diese Aussage steht bis an alle ewigkeit und bestätigt sich immer wieder!


----------



## Haggard (29. Sep. 2017)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde : Was spricht gegen eine Drosselung der Pumpen / LH im Winter ?


----------



## Teich4You (29. Sep. 2017)

Haggard schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde : Was spricht gegen eine Drosselung der Pumpen / LH im Winter ?


Nix.


----------



## troll20 (29. Sep. 2017)

Haggard schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde : Was spricht gegen eine Drosselung der Pumpen / LH im Winter ?


Nix wie Floh schon sagt, aber auch nix dafür


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Sep. 2017)

Gar nix.
Ich fahre ja so.
Ich sehe darin den Vorteil, dass meine Filteranlage nicht kaputtfrieren kann und dass vor allem der Bioteil weiterlebt.
Weil Fische produzieren eben auch  immer Stoffwechselprodukte.
Nur an Temp. und Futter angepasst weniger.
Futter ist ja stark reduziert im Winter.
Deswegen auch weniger feste Abfallstoffe.
Zudem gibt es dann in Rohren und Kammern kein stehendes schwarzes Wasser.

Nachteil wäre ggf. das immer gern zitierte Versotten der Rohre.
Ich habe da kein Problem.
Erstens habe ich Reinigungsabzweige.
Zweitens pulse ich ein paar Mal am Tag im Winterbetrieb mit normaler Pumpleistung.

Ein nächster zu diskutierender Nachteil wäre die Wasserdurchmischung und Durchströmung der Ruhezonen am Boden...

Es gibt ja auch einige,  die Heizen ihren Teich im Winter mit Brunnenwasser.
Die können dann theor.  ggf.ihre Filteranlage auch aus lassen. Eben wegen viel Frischwasser.
Werden aber Leute mit Koipool und viel Besatz auch nicht machen.

Und wer seinen Teich im Winter  beheizt und füttert, der muß sowieso durchlaufen lasssen.

Irgendwo je nach Teich, Besatz etc. individuell die goldene Mitte finden.
Kein Teich ist gleich.


----------



## sugger1234 (29. Sep. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> Filter läuft genauso wie im Sommer, Teich ist abgedeckt....
> 
> Ich stelle mir mal eine Frage.... auch wenn die Fische wenig bis gar nichts bei euch zu fressen kriegen.....
> 
> wie baut ihr dabei Ammonium und Nitrit ab? Sind doch beides absolute Fischgifte..... oder müssen eure Fische ab dem Herbst nicht mehr kacken?



Frisches Wasser bekommen sie von mir auch jede Woche Wasser ist Ja 8 Grad min warm  aber Filter war bei mir auch immer aus


----------



## samorai (29. Sep. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Kammern kein stehendes schwarzes Wasser.
> 
> Nachteil wäre ggf. das immer gern zitierte Versotten der Rohre.



Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr zu diesem Thema schreiben.
Aber wie soll denn in einen leeren Filter schwarzes Wasser entstehen .


----------



## sugger1234 (29. Sep. 2017)

Ja wie verhält sich den der Teich im Winter wenn ich laufen lasse und nicht abdecke, denke der Teich kühlt stärker aus oder täusche ich mich da
Wenn der Filter an ist wird auch meist weiter gefüttert
Wenn Strömung im Teich ist, bei Pumpe an,  kommt der Fisch nicht zur Ruhe und verbraucht Energie,
Sind hier welche die Pumpe laufen lassen und nicht abdecken ?


----------



## sugger1234 (29. Sep. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr zu diesem Thema schreiben.
> Aber wie soll denn in einen leeren Filter schwarzes Wasser entstehen .


denke die meinen in den Rohren
Ich Pumpe das Wasser aus den Rohre im Frühjahr raus


----------



## samorai (29. Sep. 2017)

He Sugger! Naja er kann es nicht wissen weil sein System auf Schwerkraft läuft, oder er hat nicht daran gedacht das so etwas möglich ist bei gepumpten System.

Trotzdem sucht man hier nur noch klein/klein nach Vor bzw. Nachteile des einen oder anderen System.

So bringt das nichts, ....Nein es führt sogar zu Verwirrung wenn ich deine Frage-Stellung in Betracht ziehe.


----------



## tosa (29. Sep. 2017)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> Frisches Wasser bekommen sie von mir auch jede Woche Wasser ist Ja 8 Grad min warm aber Filter war bei mir auch immer aus



das ist ein sehr guter Ansatz, und wenn der Filter aus ist, eine absolut sehr gute Einstellung! Respekt dafür! Mit die beste Antwort in diesem Beitrag!


----------



## samorai (29. Sep. 2017)

Auch bei -15°?
Okay U2 Konzert ist eingelegt .....
Und Tschüss!


----------



## tosa (29. Sep. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Auch bei -15°?



ja, oder verlegst du deine Wasserleitungen nicht frostgeschützt?


----------



## meinereiner (30. Sep. 2017)

Schon interessant wie manche Themen geradezu in Glaubenskriege ausarten können.

Wie vorher schon mal geäußert wurde, jeder Teich, und auch das drumherum, ist anders.

Die Fragestellung müsste eher sein: Kann ich den Filter weiterlaufen lassen, oder muss ich ihn ausmachen?

Wenn die Temperatur des Teichwassers nie unter vier Grad fallen kann, auch wenn der Filter läuft, dann würde nichts dagegen sprechen, ihn weiterlaufen zu lassen.
(Laut dessen, was ich mal gelesen habe, ist die Minimaltemperatur die Karpfen noch aushalten ca. 2.5° C)
Darum wird bei mir der Filter ausgeschaltet, wenn ich ca. 6° C erreiche. Das Füttern wird schon vorher eingestellt. Die liegen da schon längst an der tiefsten Stelle und fressen nichts mehr.

Und wenn vorne nichts mehr rein kommt, dann kommt auch hinten nichts mehr raus!

Und der Vergleich mit Menschen und der Klospülung ist, ist ganz schön an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Das ist nicht einmal Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.
Als Beispiel: Von Bären weiß man, dass diese, während sie Winterschlaf halten, nicht koten und nicht urinieren. Und dass sind Säugetiere.

Wenn natürlich die Temperatur im Teich (trotz laufendem Filter) so hoch ist, dass die Kältestarre der Fische nicht eingehalten wird, und vielleicht noch gefüttert wird, dann sollte natürlich der Filter weiter laufen.
Bei mir (und wahrscheinlich auch bei vielen anderen) ist es so, dass die Wärmeverluste durch das Weiterlaufen lassen des Filters so hoch wären, dass mir das Teichwasser zu sehr auskühlen würde. Zu lange Leitungen die ungeschützt liegen und auch der Filter steht momentan noch sehr exponiert.

Manche sollen sogar im Winter ihren Teich heizen, um weiter füttern zu können, oder weil sie meinen, eine etwas höhere Temperatur ist der Fischgesundheit dienlich.
Aber da kann der Schuss auch mal ganz schnell nach hinten los gehen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## tosa (30. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Robert,

75% des Ammoniaks atmen Fische über die Kiemen ab, dieses wird dann chemisch im Teich Ammonium.

Da bedarf es keiner Fütterung zu.


----------



## Phiobus (30. Sep. 2017)

Moin,
aber der Stoffwechsel verändert sich drastisch bei den Fischen im Winter...
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-07385-4

Ich wurde ja schon darauf hingewiesen das dies ein Hobby-Forum sei. Dann möchte ich gern darauf hinweisen, das im Namen das Wort Gartenteich, nicht Koiteich und auch nicht Naturteich auftaucht.

Irgendwie ist es müssig zu beobachten, das hier viele nicht bereit sind über den eigenen Tellerrand zu schauen und jeder jedem nur seine Lösungsansätze aufzwingen will...


----------



## meinereiner (30. Sep. 2017)

Schön, und wieviel entsteht da, wenn sich der Fisch in Kältestarre befindet? Offensichtlich nicht so viel. Sonst müsste ich mir wohl andauernd neue Fische kaufen. Oder es wären keine mehr in meinem Teich.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Ich wurde ja schon darauf hingewiesen das dies ein Hobby-Forum sei. Dann möchte gern darauf hinweisen, das im Namen das Wort Gartenteich, nicht Koiteich und auch nicht Naturteich auftaucht.


Jeder Teich im Garten ist ein Gartenteich. Egal wer oder was darin rumschwimmt. Natürlich sollte man bei den einzelnen Diskussionen immer differenzieren, wie Teich und Filterung aufgebaut sind und was in welcher Menge im Teich schwimmt.

Das ist ja gerne hier das schöne an diesem Forum- hier ist alles vertreten an Teichen- Badewanne, Plastikschale und auch 400m² See.
Nur, dass man manchmal beim Lesen oder Schrieben nicht differenziert.

Ein "Gartenteich" mit "ohne" Fisch- da muss kein Filter durchlaufen, auch ggf. kein "Eisfreisprudler"- die Natur regelt es schon.
Jetzt kommen eine Menge Teichmischformen mit allerhand Variationen von Bauweise, Fischbesatz und Filteranlagen.
Ich pers. habe ja auch einen "Mischteich"- naturnah angelegt mit Pflanzzonen zum Schwimmen und jetzt ca. 130 Fische drin...was aber nix macht, weil ich Filteranlage etc. noch passend gebaut hatte.
So ca. 100 Fische- Koinachwuchs- biete ich dann im Frühjahr an, an Teichler, die einen für Fische geeigneten Teich haben.

Letzte Stufe der Gartenteiche wären hier die Koiteiche- ohne viel Pflanzen im Teich und mit hohen und hochwertigen Besatz.
Und da würde ich pers. immer empfehlen die Filteranlage durchlaufen zu lassen.
Und wenn es nur gedrosselt ist....

Weil ich ja tosa seinen Teich kenne- kann ich seine Argumentation besser versehen. Es ist immer eher in Richtung Koiteich zu verstehen.
Und ausserdem reißt er sich den A... auf wenn es um das Tierwohl geht. Andere hätten sicher eher den Spaten genommen an statt den Tierarzt zu holen.


Speziell die Biostufe (__ Hel-X Kammer oder Matten) sollte nicht "absterben", sondern auch durch den Winter gebracht werden.
Auch dort wird sich die Bakki- Aktivität Temp. und Nährstoffangebot anpassen.

Aber speziell die Biofilterstufe verträgt kein "On- Off" und wenn über dem Winter diese trocken gelegt wird oder in einer Kammer vor sich hinsifft kann es ggf. im Frühjahr Probleme geben.
 ----
Muss jetzt raus- Sonne, Mischer, Trasszement und Eisenoxid etwas bewegen.


----------



## tosa (30. Sep. 2017)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Schön, und wieviel entsteht da, wenn sich der Fisch in Kältestarre befindet? Offensichtlich nicht so viel. Sonst müsste ich mir wohl andauernd neue Fische kaufen. Oder es wären keine mehr in meinem Teich.



das war nur der Hinweis für dich, da das Ammoniak weniger mit dem Kotabsatz zu tun hat als viele denken!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Sep. 2017)

Hi Thorsten

"jeder Teich in Garten ist ein Gartenteich"

so ganz stimmt das net
die wenigsten haben Teiche im Garten. Ein Teich ist laut limnologischer Definition ein künstliches Gewässer mit einen Wasserzulauf und einem regulierbarem Wasserablaß (z.B einem Mönch wie er in Fisch- und Löschteichen meißt zu finden ist)

was hier bei uns in den Gärten zu finden ist sind eigentlich Tümpel (Kleinstgewässer die ohne Wasserzufuhr in heißen Sommern auch schon mal austrockenen können) oder fallen, wie z.B unsere Größenkategorie, unter den limnologischen Begriff Weiher (dauerhaft wasserführende Stillgewässer von eher geringer Tiefe)

MfG Frank


----------



## Zacky (30. Sep. 2017)

*heute mal etwas provokativ* 

Diese Diskussionen haben wir doch jedes Jahr wieder und jedes Jahr wieder prallt man hier aneinander. Warum eigentlich??? 

 Was ich mich diesbezüglich immer frage - Worin besteht denn jetzt das große Problem die Filteranlage ggf. durchlaufen zu lassen? Liegt es an den Kosten? Liegt es am Aufbau der Filterstrecke - gepumpt oder Schwerkraft? Oberirdisch stehende Filteranlage und nicht wärmegedämmt? Temperaturschichtung von 4° am Teichgrund von 1-2m Tiefe? Glaubt ihr das wirklich? Ist es einfach nur die Provokation die man sucht - "Koiteich" vs. "Gartenteich"?

Sicherlich muss man hier differenzieren und genaue Unterschiede machen, z.Bsp. - denn eine oberirdisch stehende Filteranlage mit Bachlauf als einzigen Zulauf würde ich wohl auch nicht laufen lassen. Das man nicht alle Teiche über einen Kamm scheren kann, ist auch selbstverständlich...aber der TE oder geneigte Leser kann bzw. muss doch dann selbst differenzieren - Wer schreibt was und was für einen Teich oder Filteraufbau betreibt er? - damit er sich dann eigenes Bild machen kann.

Letztendlich betreiben doch Viele hier an ihren Teichen mittlerweile Filteranlagen des gehobenen Standards bzw. entsprechend dem Stand der Technik, der meistens bzw. doch sehr häufig schon auf dem Niveau einer Koiteichfilteranlage läuft. Selbst wenn es Eigenbauten sind, werden diese immer häufiger nach Maßstab einer Filteranlage für "Koi-Pools" schon umgesetzt und die Nutzer sind doch zufrieden oder nicht!? Also ist doch die Meinung/Erfahrung der Koiteichler nicht ganz ohne Wertigkeit zu sehen. Warum muss man dann hier immer so gegenhalten, wenn die Koiteichler mehr oder weniger, auf ihre Herangehensweise hinweisen und diese auch gerne verdeutlichen und wiederholen!? Nicht jeder Koiteichler hat ausschließlich einen Koipool ohne Pflanzen, dennoch werden alle Koiteichler mit höheren technischen Aufwand am Teich gleich als solche abgestempelt. Verstehe das nicht!?

Jeder hat doch seine Erfahrungen gemacht - ggf. auch schlechte! und so soll doch Jeder machen wie er will. Der Eine sieht darin seine Vorteile, der Andere eher Nachteile. Dann sollten wir solche Themen in Zukunft vielleicht einfach meiden. 

Gerade der Punkt ist für mich auch wichtig:


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Speziell die Biostufe (__ Hel-X Kammer oder Matten) sollte nicht "absterben", sondern auch durch den Winter gebracht werden. Auch dort wird sich die Bakki- Aktivität Temp. und Nährstoffangebot anpassen.


Das die Bakterien im Winter fast einschlafen bzw. je nach Temperatur kaum bis gar nichts mehr abbauen, ist sicherlich Jedem bekannt, dennoch ist auch hier die geringste Aktivität noch immer eine Filterung bzw. Aufbereitung der Wasserparameter. Nicht zu vergessen, dass der Vorfilter auch weiterhin Grobschmutz entfernt - sofern überhaupt Vorfilter und/oder Grobschmutz vorhanden - und somit auch zur Wasserreinheit beiträgt. Es ist doch nicht nur Fischkot der abgefiltert wird, sondern das Ganze drum-herum, was sonst noch so in den Teich fliegt. Da sind Blätter, Nadeln, ggf. Tannenzapfen und was nicht noch so alles durch die kalten Herbst- & Wintertage durch die Luft in den Teich fliegt. Selbst Reste von abgestorbenen Pflanzenbestand im Teich, Algen die absterben - liegen am Grund und können dann doch bei laufendem Betrieb entfernt werden und müssen nicht im Teich vergammeln und dort absorbiert werden. Die Filteranlage - speziell die Biologie - kann dann im Frühjahr gleich bei steigenden Temperaturen wieder hochfahren und fortwährend ihren Beitrag leisten, wohin gegen, die abgebauten Filteranlage trocken lagen und die Bakterien eingetrocknet sind. Diese brauchen dann auch wieder etwas länger bis zur vollen Aktivität (temperaturabhängig natürlich) als die dauerhaft betriebenen Filteranlagen. Dazu auch die Frage, wann die Filteranlage dann wieder in Betrieb genommen werden. Schon ab 6° C oder erst ab 10° C oder gar mehr!?
 
*Sorry, aber das musste jetzt mal sein und ist bitte nicht einzeln persönlich zu nehmen!*


----------



## Phiobus (30. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Zacky,

finde ich gar nicht provokativ. 
Ich sehe es auch so, das die Koiteichler den höchstmöglichen Anspruch haben sollten. 
Nur sollten sie Ihre Lösungen nicht als das einzig wahre darstellen. Und das allein meine ich mit dem Tellerrand.
Hier werden wieder Aussagen "zur eigenen Begründung" gepostet, die zum Teil völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen sind. Auch ich habe die letzten Jahre meine Wanne ohne Filter betrieben und gehöre sicherlich auch zu den "extremen Fischhaltern". In diesem Jahr habe ich halt erstmals einen Bodenfilter und suche eine Lösung, die für die Fische sinnvolle Biologie irgendwie am Laufen oder zumindest nur stagnieren zu lassen.


----------



## dizzzi (30. Sep. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> *heute mal etwas provokativ*
> 
> Diese Diskussionen haben wir doch jedes Jahr...
> 
> *Sorry, aber das musste jetzt mal sein und ist bitte nicht einzeln persönlich zu nehmen!*


Zacky, wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht. Ich wollte hier auch keinen Glaubenskrieg (Sorry für dieses Wort in diesen Zeiten...) losbrechen.
Aber ich habe diesen Winter wohl zum ersten mal Kois in meinem Teich. Und ich will natürlich das es auch meinem Kois gut geht bei mir. *Alle* Antworten ob "*An*" oder "*Aus*" waren für mich sehr informativ und helfen mir auch bei meiner Entscheidung.

Ich werde wohl den Mittelweg gehen, da ich einen oberirdischen Durchlauffilter habe. So lange wie möglich werde ich ihn laufen lassen. Und so schnell wie möglich wieder anmachen. Ich mache das von den Temperaturen abhängig.

LG an alle

Udo


----------



## Phiobus (30. Sep. 2017)

Mal an die Ichthyologen und erfahrenen Koihalter unter euch.
Wenn man den Link durchliest scheinen Goldfische, zumindest die nicht hochgezüchteten, ja schon eine Art Überlebenskünstler zu sein. Auch hierzu könnte ich eine interessante Geschichte erzählen, die den hier oft getätigten Aussagen widerspricht.
Wie groß sind denn die Unterschiede zu euren Koi's und wo liegen diese?


----------



## tosa (30. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Wie groß sind denn die Unterschiede zu euren Koi's und wo liegen diese?



die Größe, ganz einfach die Größe. Wenn du einen __ Goldfisch >50cm findest sag Bescheid. Mit der Größe steigen die Ansprüche. Zudem sind Goldfische anspruchsloser.


----------



## Phiobus (30. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Torsten,
widersprichst Du nicht mit Deinem 4. Satz Deinem Ersten?


----------



## Zacky (30. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Ich sehe es auch so, das die Koiteichler den höchstmöglichen Anspruch haben sollten.


Ich weiß jetzt nicht, warum nur die Koiteichler den höchstmöglichen Anspruch haben sollten, denn eigentlich sollte jeder Teichbesitzer, ob Koi, Goldi, __ Shubunkin oder auch nur __ Moderlieschen, stets den höchsten Anspruch für seine Fische haben. Gerade wenn man dann im Verhältnis dazu sieht, dass fast jeder neue Teichbesitzer (auch ganz ohne Fisch - nur Schwimmteiche) bei der Planung die höchsten Erwartungen an Wasserklarheit und so gar Algenfreiheit hat (die es so nie nimmer nicht einfach gibt), dafür aber nicht die notwendigen Filtermöglichkeiten investieren will.



Phiobus schrieb:


> Hier werden wieder Aussagen "zur eigenen Begründung" gepostet


Wenn man es von der Seite sieht, ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass man aneinander gerät, wenn man es nur als Rechtfertigung für ein aus anderer Sicht sinnloses Handeln betrachtet...aber zumindest begründen einige Befürworter (Filteranlage an!) ihre Maßnahmen anhand von ihren gemachten Erfahrungen. Andere begründen es eher weniger. 



Phiobus schrieb:


> Wie groß sind denn die Unterschiede zu euren Koi's und wo liegen diese?


Wie groß die Unterschiede sind, kann man wohl nur wissenschaftlich untersuchen, da es sicherlich auch im Auge des Betrachters liegt, was man unterscheiden will und dennoch gibt es sie wohl, sei es einfach nur der bisher angeführte Grund der Körpergröße/Fischmasse, die in der Summe auf die Teichgröße betrachtet, mehr Pflege, mehr Sauerstoff, bessere Wasserwerte bedürfen. Hinzu kommt hier ganz klar der menschliche Faktor, dass man von den verschiedenen Koivarietäten nicht immer ganz viele im Teich hat und somit jeder Koi im Teich einzigartig ist, was bei 100'en Goldfischen anders ist.  Und das Koi jetzt als empfindlicher abgestempelt werden, brauch jetzt nicht angeführt werden, nur sehe ich es so, dass ich nicht einen einzigen Fisch im Frühjahr verlieren will, weil die parasitäre Belastung im Frühjahr höher und schneller aktiv ist und die Fische entsprechend geschwächter aus dem Winter kommen, was ihre Immnunität beeinträchtigt. Mein Anteil den ich dazu beitragen kann, ist dann die Filterung, die schnell wieder auf Hochtouren läuft und dem Koi ein besseres Umfeld bieten könnte, dass er all seine Energie auf die Parasitenbekämpfung setzen kann und nicht noch gegen Missstände in der Wasserversorgung angehen muss.

Aber wie man hier in diesem Thread auch lesen konnte, gibt es auch genügend Koiteichbesitzer, die alles abschalten und damit gut über die Runden kommen. Somit sind wir wieder an dem Punkt, Jeder soll machen wie er will und wie es in der Vergangenheit scheinbar auch stets funktioniert hat!


----------



## Phiobus (30. Sep. 2017)

Hey Zacky,



Zacky schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, warum nur die Koiteichler den höchstmöglichen Anspruch haben sollten, denn eigentlich sollte jeder Teichbesitzer, ob Koi, Goldi, __ Shubunkin oder auch nur __ Moderlieschen, stets den höchsten Anspruch für seine Fische haben.



sorry, das ist mir wieder zu "pauschal". Sicherlich wird hier kaum einer posten das er bewusst ein "kalkuliertes Risiko" mit seinen Teichbewohner eingeht. Aber es ist so. Also ich habe kein Problem damit es zuzugeben.

Ich behaupte auch mal, die meisten Teichbesitzer hier setzen sich Grenzen bezüglich Ihres Aufwandes.

So, und wer jetzt keine Wurst und Fleisch aus dem Supermarkt kauft... der werfe den ersten Stein.

Edit: Noch kurz zum Link. Also auch eure Koi's sind so kleine Alki's ?



Zacky schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, warum nur die Koiteichler den höchstmöglichen Anspruch haben sollten


Doch Zacky, Dir traue ich zu, mindest drei Gründe hierfür zu benennen...


----------



## Phiobus (30. Sep. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> Wenn du einen __ Goldfisch >50cm findest sag Bescheid.


Also gefunden habe ich ihn nicht, aber auch diese wird es geben...




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LG5eGwhf-pU

... ganz ohne Wertung, ich habe nämlich keinen Schimmer. Hört euch mal die Aussage bei 6:20 Minuten an ..._


----------



## tosa (30. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> der werfe den ersten Stein.



schwups und schon geworfen, ich hoffe ich habe getroffen!


----------



## tosa (30. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Also gefunden habe ich ihn nicht, aber auch diese wird es geben...



na, und wer hat den im Teich? Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt wer sich dazu meldet und das belegen kann!


----------



## Teichfreund77 (30. Sep. 2017)

Es artet hier wirklich in eine Glaubensfrage aus.
Es reicht doch wenn jeder beschreibt wie er es handhabt und vielleicht begründet wieso.
Das hier einige User Ihre Meinung anderen aufzwingen und dies mit Panikmache untermauern finde ich voll daneben.

Wenn die 5% bis 15% Biologie die ein Teichfilter im durchschnitt hat, im Winter fehlen dann muss schon wirklich schiefgegangen sein.
Die vorhandenen 80% bis 95% sollten die Wasserwerte Ohne Probleme aufbereiten können.
Zudem belasten die Fische mit Ihren Ausscheidungen das Wasser kaum noch.

Jeder sollte trotzdem so handeln das er Nachts noch ruhig schlafen kann und wenn das heißt den Teich abdecken, beheizen und den Filter durchlaufen zu lassen.


LG
Sven


----------



## sugger1234 (30. Sep. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Auch bei -15°?
> Okay U2 Konzert ist eingelegt .....
> Und Tschüss!


Ja sicher lege den Gartenschlauch  genau in dieser länge den ich brauche zum Teich extra hin, drehe im Keller den Wasser den Hahn auf  das klappt ganz gut und nach ner std wieder zu, ich lass einfach überlaufen


----------



## sugger1234 (30. Sep. 2017)

so ich muss wohl nochmal Fragen denke das wäre wichtig
*Sind hier welche, die ihre Pumpe laufen lassen und nicht abdecken den Teich?*


----------



## dizzzi (30. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> ...
> So, und wer jetzt keine Wurst und Fleisch aus dem Supermarkt kauft... der werfe den ersten Stein...


Einen Stein werfe ich nicht. Bin ja kein Ex-Außenminister der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, aber meinen Metzger vom Dorf, der noch selber geschlachtet hat vermisse ich schon sehr, hier in Köln. Ich esse schon wenig Fleisch und Fisch, aber manchmal muss es dann doch sein...


----------



## dizzzi (30. Sep. 2017)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> Ja sicher lege den Gartenschlauch  genau in dieser länge den ich brauche zum Teich extra hin, drehe im Keller den Wasser den Hahn auf  das klappt ganz gut und nach ner std wieder zu, ich lass einfach überlaufen


Raff ich nicht?!


----------



## samorai (30. Sep. 2017)

Ich ja.


----------



## muh.gp (30. Sep. 2017)

Angeregte Diskussion hier! Klasse!

Ich für meinen Teil gehe in meinen 5. Winter und werde wie die Jahre zuvor abdecken und auch zuheizen. Ganz wichtig ist für mich dabei, dass ich bis auf vier bis sechs Wochen, in denen ich die Wassertemperatur bei rund 6 Grad "halte", fast das ganze Jahr hindurch füttern kann. Meiner Meinung nach gehen die Koi in keine Winterstarre, sondern lediglich in einen erzwungenen Energiesparmodus. Für mich ist es unvorstellbar, dass meine Koi im Winter bis zu sechs Monate nichts zu fressen bekommen sollen. Dies erübrigt die Frage nach der Filterung, die läuft natürlich durch, muss sie wegen der Fütterung auch. 

Mein zweiter Punkt ist, dass mein Filter im Frühjahr viel schneller ans Laufen kommt. Ein abgeschalteter Filter ist ein toter Filter! 

Dritter und letzter wichtiger Punkt für die Abdeckung ist die Vermeidung von Temperaturschwankungen, denn die setzen ohne jeden Zweifel die Koi und auch die Filterbakterien mächtig unter Druck und in Stress. 

Wie es jeder handhabt ist letztlich seine Entscheidung, aber verbunden mit der entsprechenden Konsequenz für die Koi. Ich bin der Meinung, dass meine Fische den Winter durch die Maßnahmen nicht nur "überleben", sondern dabei auch "wirklich" leben.

Eine Aussage möchte ich aber hinterfragen und zwar:



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Der Biologische Filter ist zu 95% der Teich außer man hat einen Pool.



Gibt es hierzu belegbare Fakten? Führt das nicht jede hier geführte Filterdiskussion ad absurdum? Oder verstehe ich es einfach falsch?

Als Beispiel: Meine rund 500 Liter Helix bieten der Biologie und den Bakterien - zumindest in der Theorie - etwa 3.000 qm Besiedlungsfläche. Wie soll ein Teich das zu 95% erreichen?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (30. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Holger,

du hast sicher nicht von Anfang an gelesen, dort habe ich schon mal beschrieben.
Den Bakterien ist es egal auf welchem Medium Sie Siedeln können.
In deinem Filter sind Sie nur viel Kompakter und du kannst es Kontrollieren je nach Menge der Beisiedlungsfläche, Luft und Natürlich Futter.
In einem Teich Siedeln die Bakterien auf den Wänden und Pflanzen und dort machen Sie das gleiche wie in deinem Filter.

Vermutlich haben deshalb auch Fischpools so eine aufwändige Filteranlage.

LG
Sven


----------



## Phiobus (30. Sep. 2017)

Sven meint sicherlich auch die Biologie die sich in einem natürlichen Bodengrund einstellt (ich weiß... iiihh Mulm will i net...) und nicht zu vernachlässigen ist. Die reine Oberfläche des Teichbeckens kommt sicherlich nicht an die theoretische besiedelbare Oberfläche von modernen Filtermaterial heran.
Trotzdem würde mich auch der Hintergrund dieser "85%-Regel" interessieren.


----------



## muh.gp (30. Sep. 2017)

Das sich überall im Teich, an Steinen, Pflanzen, in Rohrleitungen, etc. Bakterien ansiedeln ist mir schon bewusst. Die 95% oder auch 85% erscheinen mir nur sehr unrealistisch. Daher die Nachfrage zu Quelle, Nachweis, Beleg... für mich ist das eine sehr  "populistische" Zahl, die ich mir in der Realität nur an sehr, sehr, sehr großen Naturteichen mit mäßigem Fischbesatz vorstellen kann und mit solchen Großteichen haben unsere "Gewässer" in der Regel doch nicht allzu viel zu tun...

Und doch, ich habe von Beginn an gelesen... es ist einfach die Zahl die mir äußerst unrealistisch erscheint.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Sep. 2017)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> Sind hier welche, die ihre Pumpe laufen lassen und nicht abdecken den Teich?


Ja. Unbeheizt und nicht abgedeckt.
Ich habe aber auch relativ großes Teichvolumen und geringem Besatz (von der Gesamtmasse an Fisch her gesehen).
Durch die permamente Umwälzung gibt es keine tragfähige Eisdecke mehr.
Eisfläche ist je nach Temp. und Strömungen im Bereich der Strömung offen. Mag Gasaustauch förderlich sein, aber auch dem Wärmeverlust.

---------
Sven- Du hast ja Recht in Bezug auf Deinen Teich. Es wird mit wenig Besatz auch ohne "Bioabteil" funktionieren.
Aber vermutlich eben irgandwann begrenzt wegen begrenzter Teich- und Pflanzenoberflächen.
Da ist __ Hel-X oder Flakes als Besiedlungsoberfläche eine gute Option (Viel Fläche auf wenig Volumen, leicht zu reinigen)- oder eben Fische raushalten..oder gering passend zum Teich....



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Vermutlich haben deshalb auch Fischpools so eine aufwändige Filteranlage.



Ja sicher.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (30. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Thorsten, ich gebe dir völlig Recht so ist es bei mir.
Keine Frage das moderne Filtermedien mehr Besiedlung auf kleineren Raum bieten.
Doch wenn ich mir die Baumarktfilter mit 200-500l Bioanteil anschaue können da nicht mehr Bakterien leben als im Teich bei z.b 50000l

@Holger deine angaben der qm zu besiedelnden Fläche ist aber nur rein Theoretisch.
Die aussage 80 oder 95% waren nur ein Beispiel ein etwas Provokantes aber nur ein Beispiel 
Bei jedem Teich weicht dies wieder ab.
Bei den Pools wird sicher der Filter zu über 90% die Arbeit machen.
Bei Naturteichen ( Teichen mit sehr viel Pflanzen ) schaut die ganze Sache anders aus.

Das ist übrigens nur meine Meinung da zu und keine Studie.

LG 
Sven


----------



## Noah (30. Sep. 2017)

Moin moin. Hab mir das Spektakel jetzt mal durchgelesen. Aber viel schlauer bin ich jetzt auch nicht. Manche schalten ab manche nicht. 
Ich selbst steh jz vor der Aufgabe den aus dem Boden gestampften Teich diesen Jahres Winter fest zu machen. 
Wie andere die sich due Frage stellen bin ich mir auch verdammt unsicher. Laufen lassen ist fuer mich zu schwer umzusetzen. Einzige Moeglichkeit waere den ganzen Keller mit Chips zu fuellen damit kein/weniger Frost ran kommt & dazu ein Heizkabel vom Skimmer durch den Filter und wieder in den Teich. Um die Biologie zu erhalten & um die Schadstoffe sicher abzubauen. 

Option 2 waere alles ausschalten. Abdecken + Belueftung + Heizstab an die tiefste Stelle des teiches. 

Ist schließlich der erste Winter mit den prachtvollen Tieren & keiner will was falsch machen. 
Falls dazu jmd Tipps geben will kann ich morgen noch mal n Bild vom Keller machen. 

Euch n angenehmen Abend & vertragt euch !


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2017)

bei mir wird der Tümpel wieder teilweise abgedeckt und das Filterdurchlaufvolumen durch einen kleineren "Einschub" Luftheber (32er) stark reduziert

mit 20m³/h und -18°C Außentemperatur kühlt das Wasser zu stark ab

das will ich nicht nochmal haben


----------



## tosa (1. Okt. 2017)

scheiss Anblick Mitch, ich verstehe dich sehr gut, ich mag diesen Anblick und diesen Moment auch rein gar nicht! Aber jeder so wie er der Meinung ist....


----------



## Noah (1. Okt. 2017)

Mitch heizt du auch den Filter bzw Teich? Oder hast du den so gut eingepackt? 
Hab halt bedenken das alles zerfriert.
Gruß


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2017)

Noah schrieb:


> Mitch heizt du auch den Filter bzw Teich?


die Lampe war während der kalten Tage im Filterkeller, so konnte ich dort die Lufttemperatur über 0°C halten


----------



## samorai (1. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Mitch!
Der tote Fisch im Frühjahr kann auch eine andere Ursache haben.
Da die meisten Händler aus einer IH verkaufen, kann ein später Kauf den Fischen zum Verhängnis werden.
Die Vorbereitungszeit auf den Winter ist dann m.M. viel zu kurz.
Solch ein Vorfall hatte ich vor vielen Jahren gehabt, nur der “späte“ Kauf hatte den Winter nicht überlebt alle anderen waren putzmunter.
Seit dem kaufe ich nur noch von Ende Mai bis Ende Juni, später nicht mehr.


----------



## Noah (1. Okt. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> die Lampe war während der kalten Tage im Filterkeller, so konnte ich dort die Lufttemperatur über 0°C halten



Echt? Genial. Aber ist doch alles isoliert nehm ich an?  Hab zwar auch welche aber ueber die Brenndauer der lampe hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Noah (1. Okt. 2017)

Kann den Beitrag leider nicht mehr editern - Deswegen Doppelpost.
Eigentlich wollte ich da nicht so n großes Ding draus machen aber....
Der ein oder andere hat das "Meisterwerk" ja schon gesehen..
Gibt eben die Option den Filter abzuschalten was natuerlich einfacher ist. Oder eben laufen lassen was jetzt isolierung erfordert. Beim Bau des Kellers war ich fest der Meinung Filter aus. Deswegen ist auch alles recht "eng" bemessen.

Die Meinungen gehen wie erwartet stark auseinander. Von Filter aus ohne alles bis Filter an mit Heizung etc.
Klar wenn man den dreh raus hat fuer seinen eigenen Teich ist alles kein Thema mehr. Trz. habe ich mal Bilderchen gemacht.
Habe keine passende Frage dazu. Schauts Euch einfach mal an. Falls ich mich dazu entscheide zu Isolieren dann mit Styrodur ( + evtl. Chips um alle luecken zu erwischen ).
Im Netz gibt es Aquarien Heizer um die 50W. Diese haette ich im Filter verteilt.
Abdecken bin ich mir noch unsicher.. ein "Dach" macht kein Sinn, da es so stabil sein muss das bei Schnee nichts passiert. Die PE-Baelle und die Noppenfolie halte ich fuer Ueberteuert. Mehrlagige & Stabilisierte Luftpolsterfolie waere da angemessener denk ich. Dazu kommt ein Eisfreihalter wo ich eine 25W Birne verbaue damit garaniert nichts zufriert ( ist auf dem kleinen Teich seit 10 Jahren so im Einsatz - Goldfische )
Styrodur abdecken waere auch ne moeglicheit.. bei zu viel Last "geht es unter & taucht wieder auf". Jedoch ist dann keine bis sehr geringe Lichtdurchlässigkeit gegeben.

Evtl. nice to know
ca. 20m³
8 Koi 25cm bis 35cm (hatte diese Online liefern lassen 6 bestellt 8 bekommen, diese wollten Sie wohl loswerden)
Tiefste stelle: 1,9m bei ca 2m² Flaeche

PS: __ Spinnen sind bei den Muecken ganz nuetzlich


----------



## tosa (1. Okt. 2017)

da kannst du doch eigentlich super den Filter isolieren.....

In die Deckel Styrodur einbauen, sprich die Hohlräume ausfüllen. genau das gleiche bei dem Spaltsieb, da könnte man z.b. eine passend geschnittene Platte auf das Spaltsieb legen.


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Solch ein Vorfall hatte ich vor vielen Jahren gehabt, nur der “späte“ Kauf hatte den Winter nicht überlebt alle anderen waren putzmunter.


Hallo Ron,
daran lag es nicht. Die Koi waren seit Mai 2011 im Teich, seitdem sind auch keine neuen dazu gekommen.


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2017)

Noah schrieb:


> Aber ist doch alles isoliert nehm ich an? Hab zwar auch welche aber ueber die Brenndauer der lampe hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht.


Hallo Noha,
nur die Seiten vom Filterkeller sind isoliert, der Deckel nicht. Das Holz würde sonst die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit nicht lange aushalten.
Brenndauer - einfach mal füllen und sehen wie lange sie brennt, 6 - 12 Std. werden es bestimmt sein, das reicht ja meist für die sehr kalten Nächte.


----------



## Noah (1. Okt. 2017)

Okay,

ganz bloede Frage. Ist dein Flter direkt isoliert oder die Kammer? Bei mir kann ich ja theoretisch beides machen. Direkt an die Tonne und an der Wand selber.
Weiß nur nich so recht wie ich die Pumpe & den schlauch Isolieren kann/muss damit nichts passiert. Ist relativ unzugaengig bzw. eng.
Bilder sind hier an dem Punkt verdammt hilfreich. Auch von anderen die ihren Filter laufen lassen.
Aktuell habe ich 14,2°C Im Filterdurchlauf.
Gruß


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2017)

Mit Styrodur an den Wänden sollte es eigentlich gut sein. Die Lücken mit den Chips auffüllen ist auch ne gute Idee, nur das herausnehmen wird wohl etwas  

wie sind denn die Winter Temperaturen bei dir so im Winter.
Bei wetter.com kannst ja den Wetterrückblick für deine Region mal anschauen.


----------



## Noah (1. Okt. 2017)

Ja das Problem mit dem raussuchen werde ich in Kauf nehmen muessen  .
Meistens ganz mild. Letzen Jahre um die -10°C. 2012 waren es knappe -27°C. Dieses Jahr soll ja extrem werden im vergleich zu den letzen Jahren..was man so hoert.
Ich bau was zurecht & melde mich. 
Gruß


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Okt. 2017)

Die Grobspanplatten mögen keine Feuchtigkeit. 
Diese habe ich auch als Deckel.

Deswegen habe ich meine Biokammer mit Teichfolie zugedeckt.
Siehst Du in meinem LH Tröt.

Ich habe zwar passende Styrodurplatten da....aber nur die Grobspanplatte reicht e aus.

Die kleine Thomas AP 60/80 läuft ja am LH im Winterbetrieb und produziert genug Abwärme.
Das reicht neben dem warmen Teichwasser aus..


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Okt. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Solch ein Vorfall hatte ich vor vielen Jahren gehabt, nur der “späte“ Kauf hatte den Winter nicht überlebt alle anderen waren putzmunter.


Dito


----------



## Noah (4. Okt. 2017)

Hab mal angefangen die Leitung vom US3 zur ersten Tonne Winter-Sicher zu machen.
Anbei auch ein paar Bilderchen.
1. Leitung mit Alufolie einwickeln - um die Waerme besser zu verteilen
2. Heizkabel um die Leitung wickeln
3. mit geeignetem Material daemmen - ich habe eine Art Filtermatte genommen

Die Verbindung vom US3 zur Pumpe liegt auf dem Boden. Habe diese einfach Komplett mit Tape umwickelt un der Hoffnung das die Matte trocken bleibt.
Vllt hilft das jemanden weiter.
Styrodur kommt spaeter. Hoffe das sprengt nicht den Rahmen des Freds.

Gruß Noah


----------



## mitch (4. Okt. 2017)

Noah schrieb:


> Habe diese einfach Komplett mit Tape umwickelt un der Hoffnung das die Matte trocken bleibt.


Moosgummi / Neopren saugt sich nicht voll



Noah schrieb:


> Hab mal angefangen die Leitung vom US3 zur ersten Tonne Winter-Sicher zu machen.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Okt. 2017)

Als ich noch zwei USIII hatte..habe ich einfach ebenfalls im Winter die Anlage mit einer kleinen 3500er Aquaforte Ecomax DM durchlaufen lassen. Deckel zu und gut.
Dadurch bleibt alles frostfrei.


----------

